

Google has patented a way to hunt down potholes - suprgeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-has-patented-a-way-to-hunt-down-potholes-2015-8

======
tired_man
That's not the issue. Potholes are reported by many people. The issue the
getting it repaired (properly).

I'm not knocking road crews filling potholes. There just aren't enough of you
to keep up.

